# My Dogs Breath is Ungodly..



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

Kane is 4.5 months old and he's lost most of his teeth have fallen out from what I see. But his breath is so foul that I am starting to get concerned. It is so bad that I feel sick if he starts licking my hand or something bcuz I can smell it. It smells like a rotting corps and fermented tuna mixed together in a blender with some hot sick. Anyway, I noticed that his baby k9 took is still there but the new tooth is growing beside it. Someone told me thats may the cause of his bad breath. I touched the tooth yesterday and its wiggly. Should I just push it out? It wouldn't take much effort since its really wiggly but I don't wanna hurt him. If it's the only way to make his bad breath go away I feel I may have to do it.

Do you think thats why he has bad breath? Should I leave the tooth alone and let it fall out on its own? Is puppy breath supposed to be that bad????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would leave the tooth it will fall out when he chews on some thing. What are you feeding him?


----------



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been feeding him IAMS but I don't think he likes it that much. I used to feed him puppychow which I was told is so bad for puppies so I started to buying IAMS and that's when I started noticing his bad breath. But he has also been loosing teeth since I bought him this food, so I can't figure it out...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Jenna.Leigh said:


> I've been feeding him IAMS but I don't think he likes it that much. I used to feed him puppychow which I was told is so bad for puppies so I started to buying IAMS and that's when I started noticing his bad breath. But he has also been loosing teeth since I bought him this food, so I can't figure it out...


IAMS isn't that good either. Go check out the dog food comparison chart thread. They show all the scores and which ones are better. My dogs had some nasty breath too when they ate purina. My dogs are on blue wilderness, but I've been thinking of switching to Chicken Soup, better score and cheaper at the pet store. Hope that helps.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

When I went to the vet she gave me a dog toothbrush and toothpaste..maybe u can start brushing his teeth.. I'd let his tooth do its own thing though..lol @smells like a rotting corps and fermented tuna mixed together in a blender with some hot sick.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Check all of his gums to see if one tooth has broken off, and hasn't been pushed out. I almost guarantee the stank is coming from a rotten tooth. IDK if it's one that's currently pushed out by an adult tooth because that tooth should be a fresh wound. A rotten smell is an "older" wound.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ewww, I remember when Ellis was that age and losing all of his baby teeth. He had the worst breath, it smelled like blood. As soon as all of his teeth were out his breath was back to normal.


----------



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

im almost positive thats the culprit..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Eww... knowing me... I personally would pull it out,... but I'm not a vet and I will NOT advise you to do it... Whether you do it or not... IDK lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

just ball up some socks and play tug of war for a couple minutes, he'll thank you as soon as it pulls loose, its probably irritated him also


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe it's just the food you're feeding him... What kind of chew toys do you use? One item I disliked for Lex were the greenies mint bones, his breath smelt great but they made him rather gassy which is a catch22 IMO

With kids you're not suppose to yank teeth so I'd imagine the same applies to dogs, let their teeth fall out el naturel jmo


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

get him chewing on some chicken necks or frames.


----------

